# Hardcloud launching their "Premium Virtual Private Servers"



## sundaymouse (Oct 29, 2013)

From their mass email:



> Dear (Name),
> 
> Thanks to your business, we have been able to grow these past few months into a true competitor in the budget Virtual Private Server market; providing services at the same or better pricing than all of our competitors whilst maintaining our ticket reply time, quality of support, and enterprise hardware.  We have only our loyal customers to thank for this.
> 
> ...


Looks like this email doesn't include actual offer details, I wonder how premium this service is


----------



## raindog308 (Oct 29, 2013)

HardCloud...I'm thinking they meant to connote something like Hardened Security but instead ended up suggesting a global peer-to-peer porn network.


----------



## DomainBop (Oct 29, 2013)

HardCloud coupon codes http://www.retailmenot.com/view/hardcloud.com 

_(this post is my subtle way of saying that when I hear "HardCloud" I think "online UK clothing store")_


----------



## drmike (Oct 29, 2013)

Yeah another horror name.

Clouds are hard?!?!?!   Oye!  G'damn cloud seeding and weather modification.

Sounds like bullcrap to me like so many offers from cloud delusional buzz word folks.

Is this the company?  http://www.hardcloud.net



> Located in Buffalo, New York Data Centre
> 1Gbps Port
> 24x7x365 Support
> 99.9% Uptime SLA


99.9% uptime for a design (cloud) that is supposed to be hyper redundant.  Ho hum.



> and also servers located worldwide in 5 locations increasing day by day


Would those locations be: Chicago, Atlanta, Dallas, Los Angeles and Buffalo?


----------



## DomainBop (Oct 29, 2013)

> Sounds like bullcrap to me



The bullcrap was their claim in their early offers that the VPS's included "dedicated hardware".



> @DomainBop said: Hard Cloud, is your claim that the KVM VPS's include "dedicated hardware" a case of you being an absolute fucking moron with little knowledge of virtualization or is it a case of false advertising? Inquiring minds would like to know.



@HardCloud said: Simply a marketing phrase, you can find them everywhere.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 29, 2013)

Haha hilarious.  Looks like another kiddie host.


----------



## XLvps (Oct 29, 2013)

This kid took a beating on LET.  For about three seconds, I felt bad.


----------



## Francisco (Oct 29, 2013)

So is he still involved or no?

I saw he 'sold' but we've seen the same owners stick around and just change names.

Francisco


----------



## texteditor (Oct 29, 2013)

drmike said:


> 99.9% uptime for a design (cloud) that is supposed to be hyper redundant.  Ho hum.


Redundant as in the servers had two processors, so if one failed it could just run the VPS on the other


----------



## Grimace (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh God, I would have thought HardCloud learnt their lesson last time but seems not.


----------



## Wintereise (Oct 30, 2013)

That email is actually rather well typed, ignoring all the premium nonsense.

I doubt this will be a real cloud deployment, but meh.


----------



## drmike (Oct 30, 2013)

Wintereise said:


> I doubt this will be a real cloud deployment, but meh.


^---- This is the story of these  projects rolling out of Buffalo.   If you were rolling out some big, bad servers with the right ingredients to be a true "cloud" solution, you probably wouldn't be racking or renting from ColoCrossing, especially not in Buffalo.

I claim the term VAPOR.   I am going to sell my new VAPOR based computing solution.  VAPOR will be all the rage.   opcorn:


----------



## peterw (Oct 30, 2013)

texteditor said:


> Redundant as in the servers had two processors, so if one failed it could just run the VPS on the other


Two cpus but only one hard drive.


----------



## DomainBop (Oct 30, 2013)

Francisco said:


> So is he still involved or no?
> 
> 
> I saw he 'sold' but we've seen the same owners stick around and just change names.
> ...


The hardcloud.net domain name is still registered to the "old owner" Australian teenager Mitchell (http://whois.domaintools.com/hardcloud.net )but several ColoCrossing IP ranges were SWIPed to   Albino Geek Services ("new owner" Damon in Canada) on October 14th-16th.

CC-23-94-29-192-28 (NET-23-94-29-192-1)

23.94.29.192 - 23.94.29.207

CC-192-3-11-224-28 (NET-192-3-11-224-1)

192.3.11.224 - 192.3.11.239

CC-23-94-29-208-29 (NET-23-94-29-208-1)

23.94.29.208 - 23.94.29.215

CC-192-3-205-96-27 (NET-192-3-205-96-1)

192.3.205.96 - 192.3.205.127

CC-192-3-92-8-29 (NET-192-3-92-8-1)

192.3.92.8 - 192.3.92.15

CC-23-94-20-0-25 (NET-23-94-20-0-1)

23.94.20.0 - 23.94.20.127

CC-192-3-205-192-27 (NET-192-3-205-192-1)

192.3.205.192 - 192.3.205.223


----------



## Francisco (Oct 30, 2013)

That makes a lot of sense.

The new guy likes to shove his sig/company name on every post so it always came off a little odd to me.

The original owner was a funny guy with many of his comments, though.

Francisco


----------



## MartinD (Nov 19, 2013)

Tidied the crap


----------

